# Mercury 9.9



## whalernut207 (Nov 9, 2013)

2000 mercury 9.9 four stroke outboard short shaft. $1000.00 firm selling for my father let me know any questions. Located in Findlay.

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app
View attachment 488088


----------

